# 1999 Yamaha 40hp Shift Shaft Installation



## chiphill (Aug 26, 2013)

Gentlemen - I am in the process of changing the upper Gearcase seals in my 40hp Yamaha 2-stroke C40TLRX. I've gotten all of the new seals in place but having a difficult time getting the shift shaft to go in. This motor has the type of shaft that rotates, as opposed to moving up and down.










I've rotated the driveshaft, propeller shaft and shift shaft but can't find anything for the shaft to engage. 

If anyone has ever done this before and has any advice, I would surely be grateful. Ready to get back out on the water and this is killin me!


----------



## Axel (Nov 12, 2019)

chiphill said:


> Gentlemen - I am in the process of changing the upper Gearcase seals in my 40hp Yamaha 2-stroke C40TLRX. I've gotten all of the new seals in place but having a difficult time getting the shift shaft to go in. This motor has the type of shaft that rotates, as opposed to moving up and down.
> 
> View attachment 123874
> 
> ...


Check that the power head gear select is in neutral and also the the prop is spinning freely. If that doesn't engage try putting both into forward gear and turn the prop to get the splines to mesh.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

The shift shaft goes into a splined shift cam. Pull the shaft and seal housing back out and look down into the housing to be sure the cam is in the correct position so the splines can engage. Put the shaft in then put the housing over it. Hope that works.


----------



## chiphill (Aug 26, 2013)

I was able to get the shift shaft into the cam but it wouldn't shift right. In neutral it was clicking loudly. I pulled the bearing carrier and driveshaft and gears. Changed out the cam and she's shifting great now. The existing cam had a deep groove worn in the side, just enough to prevent proper shifting.








Thanks for the help!


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

I was hoping it was not that. That's a tough job if it's a saltwater motor. I just spent 4 days of heating the case and hitting the puller bolt trying to get the prop shaft bearing carrier out of a Yamaha F40.


----------

